# Wheel Well Liner



## 5howtime (Jun 15, 2012)

So, I ran over a speed bump today and heard a strange sound coming from the wheel well. I pulled over and found that the plastic liner on my driver's side wheel well had broken and was wearing against the tire. 

Any suggestions on what I should do?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The wheel well liner should be replaced. You can get one from a junk yard and replace it yourself.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Or, you can get a new one online for around $45. Depending on the distance to the closest salvage yard that has one, cost of gas and the amount of free time you have, it might be a better option.


----------

